# html exe-datei



## lol1983 (2. Oktober 2010)

Tag zusammen.

ich habe mehrere HTML Datein mit dem Editor erstellt und würde die gerne in ein einziges Dokument machen/umwandeln so das nur die Hauptdomain zusehen ist. Frage ist das überhaupt möglich vielleicht mit Dreamviewer oder ein anderen tool aber so das ich weiter die einzelnen Seiten bearbeiten kann. ;-)

vielen Dank für eure Mühe.

MFG dragon/lol1983


----------



## akrite (2. Oktober 2010)

...Du schreibst nichts über die Struktur der einzelnen HTML-Seite. Sind sie abhängig von einander? Und was ist da Zielmedium, Internet, CD ? Ohne die Einschränkung "das ich weiter die einzelnen Seiten bearbeiten kann" hätte ich spontan auf HTML Executable getippt. So aber, bleibt nur der Weg des Ineinanderkopieren, sprich eine Masterseite erstellen, in der Du mittels Anchor *a href="#Sprungstelle1*" an die entsprechende Stelle(Sprungstelle1) Deiner Masterseite springst, wo sich die eingefügte Seite befindet.


----------



## lol1983 (2. Oktober 2010)

sie sind abhängig von einander praktisch alle den selben style und andere inhalt.

zielmedium ist online homepage.

das mit der sprungstelle kenne ich nicht, deswegen frage ich ja ob das möglich wäre.


----------



## SpiceLab (2. Oktober 2010)

lol1983 hat gesagt.:


> das mit der sprungstelle kenne ich nicht


Dem kann hier  Abhilfe geleistet werden: Anker definieren und Verweise zu Ankern.


----------



## akrite (2. Oktober 2010)

wenn online das Medium ist, warum dann nicht verschiedene Seiten? Macht es bedeutend einfacher zu lesen, die Anker-Tags sind IMHO kaum noch zu finden , quasi obsolete! Früher, als JavaScript und CSS noch unheimliches Teufelszeug war, so mitte/ende der '90er da habe ich das auch noch verwendet.


----------



## lol1983 (3. Oktober 2010)

ich wollte nur mal fragen ob das möglich ist, weil ich es schöner finde wenn nur meine hauptdomaine da steht.


----------



## SpiceLab (3. Oktober 2010)

Was soll denn daran nicht möglich sein, mehrere HML-Seiten in einem einzigen Dokument zu vereinen? 

Hier stellt sich doch vielmehr die Frage nach der geeigneten Verpackung - also, wie übergebe ich den Benutzern ihre gewünschten Informationen, wie führe ich sie zu ihnen hin, und umgekehrt, ohne sie zu einem ellenlangen Scroll-Marathon zu nötigen, weil dummerweise ausgerechnet dieser gesuchte Artikel sich am unteren Seitenende drei Zeilen oberhalb des "Seitenfußes" wiederfindet, und bei einem wieerkehrenden Besuch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch weiter von ihnen nach unten entfernt haben wird. Diese Besucher dürfest du ein drittes Mal nicht mehr willkommen heißen.

"Sprungmarken" (Sog. "Interne Projekt-Verweise"  zu den angesprochenen  Ankern innerhalb des Dokuments), oder scripttechnische Lösungen, die die Inhalte dynamisch nach Bedarf in die Seite laden, sei es mit PHP =(serverseitig) oder JavaScript, neumodisch "Ajax" (= clientseitig), übergeben dem Besucher gezielt seine gesuchten / gewünschten Infos, ansonsten gestaltet sich das alleinige Scrollen in dem einen Dokument über kurz oder lang, je nachdem, wie fix deine Internetseite expandiert, in welchem Umfang sie an Inhalt dazugewinnt, zu einer lästigen Nebenbeschäftigung.

Denk mal in Ruhe d'rüber nach, ob das mit der Browser-Adreßzeile tatsächlich so schöner ist, und wem sie einen Nutzen / Mehrwert bietet, wenn am Ende deine Domain darin nicht mehr angefragt / eingegeben wird.


----------



## SpiceLab (3. Oktober 2010)

Glatt was vergessen, vor lauter Kaffee aufsetzen 

Falls das eben von mir erwähnte Scripting in PHP und JS für dich nicht in Frage kommt, um die einzelnen Inhalte nach tatsächlichen Bedarf in das Hauptdokument zu laden:

 Webmaster FAQ ->HTML Wie kann ich erreichen, dass sich die URL in der Adresszeile nicht ändert

Als weiterführendes Nachschlagewerk bzgl. der  Frames sei  auch hier wieder SELFHTML zu empfehlen.

Wünsche noch einen ereignisreichen und lehrhaften Sonntach ;-)


----------



## lol1983 (4. Oktober 2010)

danke für die ausführliche antwort in netzwelt.de forum bekommt man ja gar keine antworten mehr, danke danke.

ja ich werde mal überlegen was du mir da geschrieben hast.

PHP kommt für mich nicht in frage weil ich halt das klassische HTML mehr mag und weis genau wie und was jedes zeichen steht. bei PHP geht das nicht weil es einfach zu schwierig ist.

ich weiss aber auch das da viel mehr möglichkeiten sind.

danke

lg

dragon/lol1983


----------

